# Why Do We Do This???



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

What’s worse ???


1) Crash and burn in the first series…………………( Total embarrassment)-------- OR 

2) Crash and burn on the last bird of the fourth?????---- (Absolute disappointment)

1) We get a late start to the FT. I break a few driving laws and manage to make up the time. (320 miles one way). When we arrive at the trial slightly late, I’m not too concerned because I have a late number. As luck would have it the first series was delayed for fog. The test starts an hour and a half later. It’s a relatively easy test. We pound the flier (as did most). Line up for the memory bird she, (dog) gives it a good long look. I send. She runs straight at it, gets about 30 yards from the mark and turns HARD left. Almost like she was on cable and hit the end of it…..Directly back to the flier station..

Not wanting to let her get away with that I decide to pick her up. She had other ideas……..
Back at the flier station she is all over the bird crate and will NOT come back to me…………..Did the walk of shame and put a rope on her (still on the bird crate),,,,TOTAL EMBARRASSMENT !!!! 
We had a 5 hour ride home to think about it...........

(Note to self: Never shoot 2 dozen fliers for a derby dog in the week before a trial)


2) MapQuest directions night before trial.. Leave house early and drive to “MapQuest” location. Discover that we went an hour too far south, ask for directions etc. etc. Get to trial an hour and a half late. I lucked out!!! They were only on dog #9, I wasn’t too late. 

We make it to the fourth series. Which is on day 2 (Read late start=late finish) Nine dogs back to the fourth. We run next to last… Hammer the go bird. Send for memory bird she gets spooked, unsure, and nervous. Dog pops……. I pick her up. Don’t know if we were in the color or not,,, BUT??????
ABSOLUTE DISAPOINTMENT

On the way home the wife says “Are you done pouting”? I said sure… (When I was younger I would be mad as He!! and storming)…She then follows up with “ Tell me again why you wanted to get back into this game” ???

Response: Your missing the journey enjoy it………………We laughed and continued our drive home..
Why is it that do we do this ????

Edit: That's a rhetorical question.. 

Randy


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't answer that. We crashed and burned in our 1st hunt test 2 weeks ago. I can't wait to do it again...


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Great post Randy! So true and yet we keep coming back. I'm only 4 years into this obsession, but realize it's the best thing that ever happened to me - despite being eliminated in the first 5 minutes after driving several hours and paying for the "night before" hotel room - more than once!

To me, this sport and the drive to achieve mediocrity, is the perfect life lesson in "It's the journey, stupid!" And what a wonderful journey it is. I love every day that I get to train my dog and I love looking forward to training my dog when I'm not able. What is better than to always have a goal and something enjoyable to look forward to!! Nothing! Even when you have to spend a bunch of dumb time in the car and eat cold boiled eggs for breakfast the morning before a trial or test. 

The good times aren't as good without the hard times, maybe.

So, in summary: What Dave said ^^^^


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Damned if I know. 

After getting lost and turned around about 5 times on the way to the grounds, then waiting for a 1pm start, and then done within the hour with maximum humiliation, and really having no idea where in hell I was, I just plain got in the car and drove south and west by the compass on the dash until my blood pressure was down and I hit an interstate with a familiar number.

Bah.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

How about going almost fully across the continent to go out in the first series of the Master National? (Make that 3rd bird of the first series and not being invited to run the blinds.) But NEXT year it's practically in our back yard. We gonna try again? You bet!!! (We're already half way there!)


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

How about a Master Hunter having to be handled on the go-bird in the first series....a FLYER!!!! :0(


----------



## teacher504 (Nov 28, 2012)

As I've gotten older, I've stopped choosing. For example, when asked "brownies or ice-cream?" I respond, "BOTH!" and I mean it. To answer your question: BOTH! Get multiple dogs and you'll get your share of both, sometimes in the same test. In fact, just a month ago at a master hunt test in Michigan, I had one dog go out out on the first bird (the go bird flyer...embarrassing!!!) and another dog go out on the water blind (last bird of the last series...frustrating). I wouldn't want another hobby, though. Training and running multiple dogs and working through multiple problems makes us better trainers and handlers. Going out early or going out late remind us that this isn't easy, that the ribbons and points aren't just given away, and even more importantly, make those successful weekends more special and more meaningful. Like the song says, "If you want to see a rainbow, you've gotta stand a little rain." 

Better luck next time.

Sincerely,
Bobby


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've done both. 

I'd much rather go out in the 4th. If you crash and burn in the 1st, you never played. If you have 3 good series and bomb the 4th you've played, you've enjoyed the *ecstasy*  before the *agony *.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Dain Bramage...

Gotta be it...


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Been there, done all that !! Everybody has.. Live and learn..But it is so much fun !!


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

I've got a 9 year old bitch that has given me the direct definition of the term "bitch" She's done things her own way and I am/was a novice handler when I started with her; not a good combo. It's taken me this long but she just got her 3rd leg of SH last weekend and was 30 feet from the last water blind she'd ever have to do in her life and she blew up and blew me off. 

I have failed so many tests with her I've lost count.

Learned a lot from her, but the best of all: laugh and have fun, because you never know what's going to happen on any given day.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

First derby, went out on memory of first series. Only consolation is that 10 others did the same thing before us. Second derby, went out on memory of second series! Making progress, then aged out!

Another significant frustration, had not one but TWO dogs looking strong going into third series of a Q. Both blew up and ran wild on the water blind and it took forever to round them up and bring 'em back.

A month ago got my first senior pass with my young dog who wasn't supposed to be able to run anymore. The joy and pride payed back in spades for the above!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I am totally desensitized to crashing and burning in the 1st series. That is what the cooler tray in the dog truck is for 

I could stand some blowing up in the last series of an AA stake. Hopefully this fall.

I have run a couple of flawless hunt tests with one dog only to have him break on the honor at the very end. I guess running an Am one weekend and then running a HT the next is not the best idea. I think my wife has experienced the worst of the worst a time or two: run the whole thing perfectly and then be dropped when the black hearted critter would not give up the bird the last bird.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

If you run a female, you know that at any time they just might decided to go girl on you  If Mine waits till the 4th, just about the time I start to think; she might actually want to play today; then she decides to do things "her way" i'm much happier than if she decides to do it in the first. By that time I'm so relieved we made it that far, & that I've gotten most of my money's worth, that I can sometimes laugh about it


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Geez....I thought we were the only ones to have melt downs.

Creeping on the honor, and not coming back.
I am commanding "here, here, dammit *ELVIS*----here!"

He only heard 1 thing, there he was.....GONE!!!
Couple things go wrong, I get nervous.......:shock:

Can't wait to run again..........

stan b


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

Rookie first dog ever. I have had 7 Derby starts and have not even gotten close to the fourth series. Always the walk of shame. Cry on the way home a little. I have put my deposit on dog number two. I will not give up. Wow there must be a cure for this some where.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't get over the 2 dozen fliers in a week, be it before a trial or not...


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok the last 8 I repeat 8 starts one of my gals has broke in the first series.. Witts end she was noisy pushed in that area and guess what? she started breaking in the all-age. Tried a Master hunt test and guess what she broke in the first series. Thought maybe the white coats, naw, wasn't that, had another one years past that got his master hunter and HRCH after retired from trials because of line manners issues. That aint her problem. Pulled her from trials for one year. Broke her out after a year and she broke in the first series. She has a home until she dies , she is a good hunting dog, in training runs like a field champion, NFC/AFC X FC/AFC sired. We aren't exactly a rookie at this dog game and train with very experienced folks. Why do I still do this after 4 plus decades, three of the five voices in my head say I must!


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

road kill said:


> Geez....I thought we were the only ones to have melt downs.
> 
> Creeping on the honor, and not coming back.
> I am commanding "here, here, dammit *ELVIS*----here!"
> ...


I live in total abject fear of doing this very thing. And odds are that I will have to with the knucklehead in the picture.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

"three of the five voices " Cracked me up !! Bwahhhahhhahhha


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Howard N said:


> I've done both.
> 
> I'd much rather go out in the 4th. If you crash and burn in the 1st, you never played. If you have 3 good series and bomb the 4th you've played, you've enjoyed the *ecstasy*  before the *agony *.


Howard I agree.....BUT,,,,I've run 7 derbies with this little girl. (3 in Canada and 4 in the states) We managed one 2nd place and one Jam.

Then crash and burn in the first............the other 4 times,,,, she went out on the last bird of the last series.

As Doublehaul mentioned it could be worse...Freeze on the last bird.

I guess I'm guilty of selective memory,,,,,,,,,,,,,I only remember the good times field trialing. Totally forgetting about all those long rides home thinking about the Could've, Would've, and Should haves.

At the end of the day it's all good. Nothing like standing at the line in the fourth......Other than the select few that have gone to line in the 10th.

Earl, I can't even imagine having a dog break 8 times in a row......I'd be suicidal.

Lucky Seven, Don't worry, that won't happen again....I thought I could bore her with fliers....I was WRONG

One last thought: When I was thinking about buying a boat one of the experienced boaters I spoke to said...." If your idea of fun is taking a cold shower and ripping up $100 bills buy a boat"

I think that may apply to dog games too....

Thanks for listening,

Randy


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Rnd said:


> One last thought: When I was thinking about buying a boat one of the experienced boaters I spoke to said...." If your idea of fun is taking a cold shower and ripping up $100 bills buy a boat"
> 
> I think that may apply to dog games too....
> 
> ...


Boats aren't happy to see you when you get home from work, though. Nothing like coming home from a hard day at work and going through the 'greeting ritual'. Without that, I would need an extra martini


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Great post, enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Rnd said:


> Howard I agree.....BUT,,,,I've run 7 derbies with this little girl. (3 in Canada and 4 in the states) We managed one 2nd place and one Jam.
> 
> Then crash and burn in the first............the other 4 times,,,, she went out on the last bird of the last series.
> 
> ...


With the experience we have and being the "Shell Answer Man" ran out of stuff and train with a group that has close to 200 years experience training retrievers, that's what is scarey. I have had a few breakers before but mostly in the last series. Have had my share of prayer meetings with her before running her, she thrives on it! Never, never in training, large groups many flyers, whiffle bat instruction, others being the judges, numbers long waits, no birds sitting out while 15 dogs runs watching flyers shot, stakeouts, clip wings, shackled birds, haven't tried voodoo yet with pins!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

It gets worse than going out in the 1st or even the 4th.
It's called a Greenie.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Breck said:


> It gets worse than going out in the 1st or even the 4th.
> It's called a Greenie.


Yup the last two trials my partner ran handled on the last bird in the last series, flawless, land marks, land blinds, water blinds, looking for those few points for his AFC. He has learned to hate green as a color.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Criquetpas said:


> Yup the last two trials my partner ran handled on the last bird in the last series, flawless, land marks, land blinds, water blinds, looking for those few points for his AFC. He has learned to hate green as a color.


Think it was 2007, according to the News summary mine had more Greenies than any dog in the nation. To make matters worse had 8 seconds in a row! (Not same yr)
.
If you can't take heart ache and disappointment never get into field trials.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Breck said:


> Think it was 2007, according to the News summary mine had more Greenies than any dog in the nation. To make matters worse had 8 seconds in a row! (Not same yr)
> .
> If you can't take heart ache and disappointment never get into field trials.


24 points and no win! I know titled dogs that don't have 24 points. Now that's a kick in the teeth. Got me a very large plastic container full of green ribbons, never counted them, Sharon Gierman has her garage and bathroom wallpapered with green ribbons. You know we shouldn't complain though as there are lost of folks out there in retrieverland that would love to have a few green ones and rightly so it means a finish in a trial !


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Had 29 1/2 AA points (about half n half O&A) before getting an Amateur win and retiring. Had to beat Grady that day. 
One time, me handling in Open, needed win for FC-AFC and Qual for both Nationals. Got 2nd and None of the above.
Oh joy!


----------



## Keith Draper (Jun 10, 2009)

" MapQuest directions night before trial.. Leave house early and drive to “MapQuest” location. Discover that we went an hour too far south, ask for directions etc. etc. Get to trial an hour and a half late. I lucked out!!! They were only on dog #9, I wasn’t too late. "

LOL Garmin did the same thing to me this weekend except it was when I was really tired going home.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Very frustrating year so far. Finished pretty strong last year but it didn't carry over. Got tired of running quals so moved up to run the am. Figured we could flame out there just as easy so why not try it. This past weekend first series was a monster triple. 440 yd long middle bird, 360 yd right hand bird, both retired . 100 or so yd flier right in our face shot into the test. Couldn't get him to look out at the long gun and he swung to the flier on the shot. So I cued him dead bird and he lined almost the whole way to the fall and he dug it out. Lots of good dogs handled or picked up . I was disappointed not getting called back but very proud of my dog for getting all those birds.he never would have, even two months ago. Half way home I was ready to get back out there and keep training. 
We're getting better little by little and having lots of fun.
If success was easy to achieve in this game, it wouldn't mean nearly as much.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> If success was easy to achieve in this game, it wouldn't mean nearly as much.


Waaaaaay True.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Tim Mc said:


> I was disappointed not getting called back but very proud of my dog for getting all those birds.he never would have, even two months ago. Half way home I was ready to get back out there and keep training.
> We're getting better little by little and having lots of fun.
> If success was easy to achieve in this game, it wouldn't mean nearly as much.


I most of us in the game have to set our own standards for success. Working 60-80 hours a week and only training on weekends or when I can play hooky and sneak out, I can't relate to the folks who are upset about greenies very well, but I have learned which of my FT friends to congratulate for a JAM and which ones not to. Of course, if I had 8 in a row, like Breck, I am sure I might see things differently. 

I remember the first time we picked up all the birds in the first series of an AA stake. It was a big field and not quite good enough to get us back, but I didn't care, I was so happy. Then we moved on to where we started getting called back pretty regularly and going series by series a little farther each season. Hopefully this fall I might need to start training on water marks


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmmm... Do we play these games because of ribbons? Or is there something else... You drive to the event full of hope, happiness and excitement that you have trained you dog for his/her first event. Nevermind that you couldn't possibly train yourself for YOUR first event! You are going to hang out with the people who coached you along the way, and people you have heard about, and people who you have talked into coming.. 

You roll in to the festive atmosphere and grab your catalogue and watch the test dog. You have heard about the test dogs wonders, and you start to feel the fear gripping your stomach when you see the test dog blowing it. If the test dog screwed up, how is your dog going to perform? Yikes! Back to the truck you go, and you remember to air your dog, and start to get ready for your 1st time to the line... Maybe just get back in the truck and chill for a while...

The marshall has sent someone to look for you. Ugh! You have to run ahead of someone! What?! Now you Get out of the truck, and immediately go puke behind the truck. Then get your dog, and with shaking hands put her on lead. Pray that she doesn't notice you are nervous and drag you to the line. On the way to the test area, relish the feeling of the thunderous stomach ache that has all of a sudden over come you again. Only this time you have to make a trip to the woods and pray that no-one sees you, and pray that you remembered some paper products.

Once your internal organs are completely empty, you continue on to the holding blinds. You start to notice that you can hear nothing but loud rushing sounds in your ears. You try to shake that and clear your head. You realize how stupid it is. You realize that you don't even know why you are playing this dumb dog game, and that you should just go home. You wish you could go to the woods again. You wish that no-one would notice you because you just KNOW that EVERYONE is staring at you and only you, instead of watching the test.

Your feet begin to feel as if lead weights are in the soles of your shoes. By the time you get to the last blind your feet will have sprouted roots and you will be unabe to move them when the judge calls your name. Finally when you have mentally been able to force yourself out and up to the line, you will be horrified that your genious dog has just knocked over the judge, pulled birds off the rack, or has just positioned herself about 5 feet ahead of the line. So then you feel a new surge of panic. You forget what you are allowed to say and do. You pray you can get your dog back into somewhat of a heel position. You call for the birds and with each one your dog creeps forward again. You just know she will launch early. And then the relief sets in when the judge says "dog". 

And after he gets the birds, and the rushing in your ears passes, you can hear the gallery clapping and your legs feel like rubber as you walk back through the crowd. This is why we do what we do. You get sucked in that 1st time and can hardly wait to do it again...​


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

^^^^^^ And then after its all over ,you think to yourself "what the he** just happened" ,last I remember I was standing here at the truck.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Dedeye's post should be required reading for all of those getting started. She has described the first trip to a tee! (well, for some of us, All of our trips;-) )


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

DEDEYE said:


> Hmmmm... Do we play these games because of ribbons? Or is there something else... You drive to the event full of hope, happiness and excitement that you have trained you dog for his/her first event. Nevermind that you couldn't possibly train yourself for YOUR first event! You are going to hang out with the people who coached you along the way, and people you have heard about, and people who you have talked into coming..
> 
> You roll in to the festive atmosphere and grab your catalogue and watch the test dog. You have heard about the test dogs wonders, and you start to feel the fear gripping your stomach when you see the test dog blowing it. If the test dog screwed up, how is your dog going to perform? Yikes! Back to the truck you go, and you remember to air your dog, and start to get ready for your 1st time to the line... Maybe just get back in the truck and chill for a while...
> 
> ...


Perfect.......I am just curious, when does this stop?


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

road kill said:


> Perfect.......I am just curious, when does this stop?


I have always said that when it stops Its time for me to quit these games.


----------



## Handler in Training (Jun 18, 2013)

I have been dabbling in this "game" now for a couple of years and can relate to the disappointment this game lends itself to. I think I have figured out a way to corral some of these crazy emotions and we are one little pass away from our MH (hopefully next weekend!!!). However, this past weekend I decided I would try our hand in the field trial game and ran our first Qual. Dakota had been running great in training, I was very confident we could handle Qual setups, and was excited to see how we could stack up against a field of other dogs and handlers. This time, however, I went to the line with a few more nerves than usual. I had to make special accommodations just to be at the trial. My wife was 38 weeks pregnant and the day before had a couple of high blood pressures (I know, I know, what the he** was I even doing there? I was actually more worried about not being able to be at the hunt test next weekend as it is scheduled 4 days after our due date). So, she had to go back to the doctor to get some more tests run about the same time I was scheduled to come to the line....I attempted to do our little routine. Got Dakota aired, gave him our pre-run pep talk, and strolled to the line like I was sure we were going to smack these marks. That was about the last moment I felt good about our run. We totally blew up on a setup that we had trained on just the week before and Dakota did a "he's never done that before." Well, it turns out that it was probably a good thing we didn't do so hot as my wife went into labor about 4 hours later and we now have our second very healthy son!!! Everyone is doing great and can't wait to get back out there and try our hand at another Qual. Hopefully next time I will be able to focus on the task a little more and that will carry over to Dakota's focus as well. Very patient/supportive wife regards,


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Because dog training and hunting keep me alive. They give me a reason to be outside and active. It's challenging and gives me a goal to work toward. I've always been one to go all out on something then just drop it and go on to the next hobby. Dog training and duck hunting are the only two I've stuck with. It's the people that share a love for dogs and training - my kind of folks. I love camping too and when I can combine both by camping at an event it is just icing on the cake. Nothing like sharing a campfire and my little pop-up camper with the dogs. I can't really explain exactly why but this game is just in my blood. After seven years spent on one talented but hyper and unpredictable dog that has broken my heart more than once I hit the wall and dropped out. But I missed it too much and started training again when they cut the hay off my training fields lately. Today, I sent off the deposit on a new pup and closed on my retirement/training property. Hope springs eternal I guess. Really looking forward to the day I can devote the kind of time I've always wanted to dog training and see if I've got what it takes to get the FC on one of my dogs. Meantime I just wanna finish an AM someday.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Smiles to all of the above ! Still there and doing that 
I got mad the first 1000 times we failed. 
A true ft'er beams with pride when you say I made it to the water blind. 
However I completely understand the feeling 

The kids think we are nuts. 
Dk


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Dave Kress said:


> Smiles to all of the above ! Still there and doing that
> I got mad the first 1000 times we failed.
> A true ft'er beams with pride when you say I made it to the water blind.
> However I completely understand the feeling
> ...


Never mind the kids...try 'splainin' it to your _wife..._


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Oh my bride of near 47 years is right there with me - she has been dropped a 1000 times also - she still gets mad. Those who know her will just smile and nod 

The sport is about competition, consistency and many other adjectives as many of these dogs on a given day are very good. 
The sport is about teamwork and in some crazy mixed up way about an extended family 
Some will nod in agreement and some reading this will shake there head in disbelief but it all frames up on perspective when you see a grizzled veteran of the sport setting in the truck with tears after being dropped or a failure of some type 
My view
Dk


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Hambone said:


> I've always been one to go all out on something then just drop it and go on to the next hobby. Dog training and duck hunting are the only two I've stuck with.


x2 I'm an ADHD poster child, I always get bored; I don't know how I've stuck to this for so long, It amazes me


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

I may have lost it too. I just took a night shift job just so I can train when I get off work in the morning. Now I can train 7 days a week instead of 3 and my pups only 4 months old and I'm already making sacrifices.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

First derby I ran with Biscuit he saw a butterfly on the way to a very easy flier. Chased the butterfly all over the field. Never did get the flier....worse than the walk of shame! Finished with 27 derby points and retired as an FC/AFC finishing a national. The moral of the story...you better be able to laugh if you want to stay in the game much less enjoy it.

Bill


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Some great stories folks,,,,,,,,,,,You know they say "Misery loves company"......

Laughing about it now..


Things could be worse regards....Randy


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Great Post......fortunately I have my wife hooked on italso, we only hunt test....but that is enough. I watch Field Trials and it is amazing what those dogs will do...but the reason I do it is because of the dogs. They are so loyal, and they love what they do....I get great pleasure from my dogs and watching them train and work....for me it is all about the dogs.....


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Back to the original question of why? EGO!!!! plain and simple. Jim


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

........'cause I just can't stop.........no really.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

jd6400 said:


> Back to the original question of why? EGO!!!! plain and simple. Jim



Thanks Jim !!!!! 

I needed that.

hate to lose regards......,Randy.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rnd said:


> Thanks Jim !!!!!
> 
> I needed that.
> 
> hate to lose regards......,Randy.


Understood Randy...your with a super team!hope it doesn't offend any one but I get a kick out of "doing it for the dogs".haaaa. if that were the case I think a trip to ND like I am doing would be much more enjoyment for the dogs.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Good post. The only thing that might be any worse is watching your spouse run your dog for the first time. 



DEDEYE said:


> Hmmmm... Do we play these games because of ribbons? Or is there something else... You drive to the event full of hope, happiness and excitement that you have trained you dog for his/her first event. Nevermind that you couldn't possibly train yourself for YOUR first event! You are going to hang out with the people who coached you along the way, and people you have heard about, and people who you have talked into coming..
> 
> You roll in to the festive atmosphere and grab your catalogue and watch the test dog. You have heard about the test dogs wonders, and you start to feel the fear gripping your stomach when you see the test dog blowing it. If the test dog screwed up, how is your dog going to perform? Yikes! Back to the truck you go, and you remember to air your dog, and start to get ready for your 1st time to the line... Maybe just get back in the truck and chill for a while...
> 
> ...


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

Lost a MN plate in Texas on the last bird last series. That hurt. In my younger days when I shot skeet competitively I missed the last bird for a 100 straight and a 28 gauge state championship. That hurt too.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Rnd said:


> What’s worse ???
> 
> 1) Crash and burn in the first series…………………( Total embarrassment)-------- OR
> 
> 2) Crash and burn on the last bird of the fourth?????---- (Absolute disappointment)


Well... I have only run two qualifying stakes with my young dog ... the first time we went out on the *last bird in the 4th series*.... 

AND - Yesterday *the last bird in the 1st series.* After a 6 hour each way drive and an over-night hotel. 

Now, officially speaking from experience, I’ll take the FLYER in the 1st series over that feeling of the last bird in the 4th any day! Glass 1/2 full: got to see some good folks, watch some nice dogs, and still get home while the sun was up....  Winners never quit - onward and upward. Good thread.


----------

